# FLR(m) Advice



## akount (Aug 13, 2011)

My wife and I got married last weekend, and we're now ready to apply for FLR. We're just seeking some advice before we go ahead..

Is the requirements pretty much the same as the fiance visa? Can we use a co-sponsor like before? If so, could someone please supply the correct form for our co-sponsor to sign/date.

Also, we couldn't manage to find the online application for the FLR(m), or is it the downloadable pdf, which we fill in by hand? Are the same documents we used in the fiance visa the same as the ones needed for FLR? (Apart from our marriage certificate). 

If anyone could give a step-by-step on what to do, it would be most appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this IS a step-by-step set of instructions for applying for the ILR after marrying on a finacee visa:

UK Border Agency | Completing application form SET(M)

Follow the links on the right hand nav bar to open the Guidance notes. There is a comprehensive list of the forms and supporting documents needed to process the application. 

Be advised mailed in applications take a very long time to process (95% of applications determined within six months), but there is a one day in person appointment that yields a determination same day in uncomplicated cases. Higher fees and frankly worth it.

UK Border Agency | Waiting times

If I'm mistaken, some one will correct me, but I'm pretty sure this is what you need information wise.


----------



## akount (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey, we're seeking advice about FLR and not ILR, they're two different things. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I think the SET(M) form is not correct in this instance, but the FLR(M) as the original poster stated. The FLR(M) applies for permission to extend the applicant's stay in the UK for the remaining probationary period (currently two years) before being able to apply for ILR, and is the next step for anyone who was granted a six-month fiancée visa permitting entry into the UK for marriage or civil partnership).

On supporting documents, I recall reading that you need to be aware that the UK-based UKBA officials won't have seen your original fiancée application, so you do need to provide similar supporting evidence as you did before when applying for FLR (with photocopies). However, you won't need to provide "proof of your relationship" in the same way, but rather proof of your marriage (certificate, photos with both of you together with other guests at your ceremony/reception etc). You will need to provide evidence that your sponsor is willing and able to continue support.

____________

We too have questions about FLR(M) (we're in the same position as the original poster) and the UKBA advice is bewildering and somewhat vague or with broken links. Rather than start a new thread, I hope our questions will help the original poster too....

1. If we opt for Premium Service, can we still SUBMIT our application online electronically in advance, or is it better to download and complete the PDF version of the FLR(M)? If the latter, do we post the PDF form in advance of the appointment, or do we take the form along with our supporting documents?

2. For Premium Service, are biometrics (fingerprinting etc) taken at the *Public Enquiry Office* at this same appointment, or do we have to have this done in advance?

3. What do we do first? Book an appointment for the Premium Service (same-day walk-in service)? Apply online before booking? Hugely grateful for some clarification.

4. Many useful links on the UKBA site are broken. Googling returns the following links - are these still correct?

Applying for FLR online: 
https://apply.ukba.homeoffice.gov.u...ATE=true&_nfls=false&formId=FLRM&rpl=formList 

Booking Premium Service appointment online:
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/book-appointment

Many thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Learn something new every day

ETA: However, the part about the Guidance notes being the step-by-step list remains correct. And oh hey, look at that, it's on the right hand nav bar on the page 2farapart linked to, simples!

Yes, those links are correct. If you have a look at the home page you'll see that there is a bit of a hiccup on online applications from inside the UK, and people are advised to check the site for updates on service restoration.

I started a thread with the link, scroll down to find it if you need the link.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Many thanks for clarifying those links! That's a good start for us. The Guidance Notes are vague though, as in this example:



> *12 APPLYING IN PERSON*
> We offer a premium service to people who apply in
> person at our Public Enquiry Offices (PEOs). This
> service is available only for applications which are
> ...


I read *somewhere* (in another nest of links a few weeks back) that one can apply online (and submit the application) when using the Premium Service. The applicant is then given a reference number they can take to the Public Enquiry Office (PEO) on the day. I can't find that now. Hence my first question re applying online because nothing is mentioned here about the application itself.

The last of those paragraphs implies that biometrics are taken 'on the day' of the appointment (possibly), but nowhere does it actually mention this is so, including in the UKBA guidance detailing "what to expect on the day" (no mention about fingerprinting etc). 

I might be being especially dense (apologies if so), but I just want to make sure we're getting this absolutely right when we apply.


----------



## akount (Aug 13, 2011)

A bit confused.. We went to the online application page, and it's saying we need to book an appointment? Does anyone know what that means? Appointment for biometrics? I thought you didn't have to book the biometrics, and it was a walk-in at the post office? I hope someone can help.


----------



## akount (Aug 13, 2011)

Just a few questions with the applications. Not sure how to answer this question.

With respect to previous UK immigration applications made in the UK or abroad:
Have you used any names other
than your current name? *
Yes
No
Have you had your fingerprints
taken? *
Yes
No

Does this mean that my wife should be putting yes to the first question because we're married and it's changed since she got her fiance visa. And do we answer yes to the second question, because she had her fingerprints taken to get her fiance visa? Totally confused.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

akount said:


> A bit confused.. We went to the online application page, and it's saying we need to book an appointment? Does anyone know what that means? Appointment for biometrics? I thought you didn't have to book the biometrics, and it was a walk-in at the post office? I hope someone can help.


My *understanding* on this (note: I'm utterly confused too) is that, if you're applying for your FLR by post and not using the premium service same-day appointment, you can walk in to some designated post offices without making an appointment and have your biometrics taken.


----------



## akount (Aug 13, 2011)

akount said:


> Just a few questions with the applications. Not sure how to answer this question.
> 
> With respect to previous UK immigration applications made in the UK or abroad:
> Have you used any names other
> ...


Anyone? Kinda need a quick answer if possible.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, we went ahead and started the online application. Seems this process takes care of all the questions I had but, as AnAmericanInScotland mentioned, the service appears to be having problems and we cannot book our appointment yet. 

Thanks for the help here. We'll keep muttering at the site in hope we can book an appointment soon.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

akount said:


> Anyone? Kinda need a quick answer if possible.


You need to tick YES because your wife's name is now different to her original application. We haven't changed names yet so left this as 'no'. And a YES to fingerprints too.


----------



## saraheadon (Feb 16, 2012)

Loads of great information here! I've just been struggling with the same thing.

My question is, can we arrange our appointment before my fiance has arrived in the country/ before we are married? We want him to go for his appointment just a couple of days after the wedding.
Also, does anyone have any idea how far in advance one needs to book their appointment to be able to get one?

It's so confusing! Is there any visa helpline in the UK that can help us answer our questions?


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

2farapart said:


> You need to tick YES because your wife's name is now different to her original application. We haven't changed names yet so left this as 'no'. And a YES to fingerprints too.


If your wife has not changed her name on her passport, then she will apply for FLR(M) in her maiden name and will therefore tick 'No.' If she has changed her name on her passport, she would tick "Yes." If she has applied for any other visas, she will have had her fingerprints/biometrics taken so she would tick 'Yes.'

With regards to all the other questions in the post, I shall tell you about my experience. I applied for FLR(M) using the same day premium service and booked my appointment before filling out the application. When it came time to fill out the application, my only option was to print out the PDF and fill it out by hand, and turn it in and pay in person at the appointment. I don't know if it is possible to fill it out online if you have not already booked your appointment. I first tried filling it out online, before printing the PDF, but had issues because I had already booked an appointment, and payment online was not possible. 

If you apply premium service, your biometrics will be taken at that appointment, so no worries about that. 

As for documents, we brought along all the same documents we submitted for my fiancee visa, along with updated bank statements, wedding photos, marriage certificate, and a new letter from my in laws saying that their original offer to let us live with them still stood. 

Hopefully I haven't missed any queries from various posters, and again, this was just my experience. I definitely recommend doing it this way. It was worth the weekend trip to Cardiff and the extra 300 pounds to have a decision the same day, and my residency permit within a week. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

saraheadon said:


> Loads of great information here! I've just been struggling with the same thing.
> 
> My question is, can we arrange our appointment before my fiance has arrived in the country/ before we are married? We want him to go for his appointment just a couple of days after the wedding.
> Also, does anyone have any idea how far in advance one needs to book their appointment to be able to get one?
> ...


I don't know if you can arrange your appointment before being married, but I see no reason why not, so long as you fill everything out with the correct names, dates, etc. I personally booked mine the Monday after our wedding (We got married on a Saturday.)

Look around at different offices. Your nearest office may not have the soonest appointment. There was about a month between the date that I booked the appointment and the date of the first available appointment (I booked the appointment in Mid October for the first available date in Mid November.)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

saraheadon said:


> Loads of great information here! I've just been struggling with the same thing.
> 
> My question is, can we arrange our appointment before my fiance has arrived in the country/ before we are married? We want him to go for his appointment just a couple of days after the wedding.
> Also, does anyone have any idea how far in advance one needs to book their appointment to be able to get one?


New appointment slots are released 6 weeks in advance. So try to book as soon as possible.



> It's so confusing! Is there any visa helpline in the UK that can help us answer our questions?


See UK Border Agency | Enquiries.


----------



## akount (Aug 13, 2011)

We've completed the online application, and printed it out. Now we're just in the process of getting our documents together.. just one question, if anyone can help.

What do we do about biometrics? Do we send our documents and completed application etc out, or will they send a letter in the next few days about when/where to attend the biometrics? There wasn't any emails or anything stating what to do next about the biometrics.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## akount (Aug 13, 2011)

Hopefully someone can answer the question I left above, thanks.


----------



## rbotes (Aug 20, 2010)

*biometric data*

If I had my biometric information taken for my spousal visa two years ago, do I need them again?

Thanks


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

rbotes said:


> If I had my biometric information taken for my spousal visa two years ago, do I need them again?
> 
> Thanks


This is never something you need to do by yourself. If/when biometrics is needed, UKBA will always contact you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And the answer is Yes, new biometrics for each new application. They never use existing biometrics (which are on their sysytem). You will get a biometric residence permit (BRP) when you attain settled status.


----------

